# Pax "pet peeves" into 2021: ex "Can I connect to your Bluetooth, bruh?"



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok so we're not even a week into the new year, 2021 and yet....I have certain pet peeves already grating on my nerves, such as pax who:

1) badger me to connect to my bluetooth, which elicits a matter of fact "no", because I dont have time to pull over, disconnect my phone, pair theirs, then have to stop re pair mine after the ride, etc.

2) Jump into my clean car with their shaggy [fake] service dogs which leave their hair all over the car seat and car floor (forcing me to log off and go look for the nearest car vac).

3) boast and grand stand about the unbelievably "fat tip" their gonna leave on the app immediately the ride ends (often followed by request for extra stops, which elicit a "no")...this particular pax, however, continues to pose as some Duke-of-Earl type "high roller" (though he/she was NOT picked up from the high end part of town, and is simply going a few mins to the nearest convenience store) ready to splash out cash, when in fact the opposite is true and we both know it, and of course no tip.

What are your pax pet peeves?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Ok so we're not even a week into the new year, 2021 and yet....I have certain pet peeves already grating on my nerves, such as pax who:
> 
> 1) badger me to connect to my bluetooth, which elicits a matter of fact "no", because I dont have time to pull over, disconnect my phone, pair theirs, then have to stop re pair mine after the ride, etc.
> 
> ...





#1husler said:


> Ok so we're not even a week into the new year, 2021 and yet....I have certain pet peeves already grating on my nerves, such as pax who:
> 
> 1) badger me to connect to my bluetooth, which elicits a matter of fact "no", because I dont have time to pull over, disconnect my phone, pair theirs, then have to stop re pair mine after the ride, etc.
> 
> ...


Bugs and skidmarks


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Ok so we're not even a week into the new year, 2021 and yet....I have certain pet peeves already grating on my nerves, such as pax who:
> 
> 1) badger me to connect to my bluetooth, which elicits a matter of fact "no", because I dont have time to pull over, disconnect my phone, pair theirs, then have to stop re pair mine after the ride, etc.
> 
> ...


I've had a couple of college girls who wanted to play their music via Bluetooth for a 5 minute ride. What you can't go that long without listening to Taylor Swift???

Pretty much the only pet peeve I have is smokers. They smell up the car and it takes forever to the smell to go away. The worst ones the ones who take a puff as you are pulling up to them...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I've had a couple of college girls who wanted to play their music via Bluetooth for a 5 minute ride. What you can't go that long without listening to Taylor Swift???
> 
> Pretty much the only pet peeve I have is smokers. They smell up the car and it takes forever to the smell to go away. The worst ones the ones who take a puff as you are pulling up to them...


...and wait to exhale as they get in the car or after they are in the car.

As soon as I see they are a smoker I turn off air circulation in the car so that crap does not get in my vents. Makes the smell go away quicker. Than of course I have the smell of car exhaust, unburnt fuel, and road oils to deal with.

I try to keep the doors locked until they dispose of the cigarette, however there are often second people hanging in the outskirts that I don't know are with the rider verifying the account.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

1) I don't use bluetooth or an aux cord and it's very little problem to say "no, sorry" if they ask, which is very rare.

2) I keep a towel in the back and in the also rare occasions where people bring a dog I lay the towel down on the back seat. No hair problem! I like dogs, anyway.

3) I don't worry about people promising tips. If somebody asks for a stop, I oblige. If they take more than five minutes I end the trip and move on. It's really very simple.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

1. Pet peev of passengers..... Is the passengers.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Pretty much like @Coachman, I really don't have pet peeves, per se. I don't dwell in stuff. Once a pax is out the door, any annoyances are as well. Sure, it helps that I only do this PT and watch where/when I drive and discriminate/cherry pick a lot. Makes things helluva lot easier.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's one: the passenger who is trying to make conversation, but in reality is bombarding you with personal questions one after other, and can't take the social cue of your one word answers.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Coachman said:


> If they take more than five minutes


5 minutes? lol no.


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Pet peeves (automatic 1-stars)... when (any combination of the following);

they're late after I've driven 15 minutes [and they have a live gps of my location]
they walk out at 4:30 after arrival
they call me at 4:30 after arrival
there's 5 or 6 of them and they called an UberX
she goes out of her way to check the license plate 
she enters the car and says "what's my name" 
they walk out into the street and prevent you from pulling over safely
they do the above at the airport
they call the Uber to some impossible intersection or illogical location
you can hear her purse scrape against the car when getting in
That's about it as I don't blame the customer for what's not their fault.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberApfel said:


> she enters the car and says "what's my name"


Female pax can smell an insecure male a mile off, and this makes them, in turn, uneasy. But if you adopt a manly, take-charge attitude from the get go then she will respect and appreciate this, and all nonsense will cease.

Princess - "What's my name?
Driver - "Never mind alldat. Who's da Daddy?"
Princess - "What?"
Driver - "WhoDaDaddy? Who. Is. Yo. Daddy?"
Princess - "You're the Daddy"
Driver - "Dasright"


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

1. Keeping me waiting.
2..Moving jobs.
3. Keeping me waiting.
4. Eating in the car.
5. Keeping me waiting.
6. Fake service animals.
7. Keeping me waiting.
8. Asking for stops.
9. Keeping me waiting.

Did I mention "keeping me waiting"?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

#1husler said:


> 1) badger me to connect to my bluetooth, which elicits a matter of fact "no", because I dont have time to pull over, disconnect my phone, pair theirs, then have to stop re pair mine after the ride, etc.


I guess I look at the pairing of a PAX phone different. I will do it if they ask. I am in a somewhat rural area so pulling over is not an issue. Pings are rarely stacked or 1 after another so an extra minute is no big deal.

I don't pair my phone to the car, I do pair my tablet to the car for entertainment while waiting for a ping.

In my car I can pair a PAX phone in less than a minute after I stop and put the car in Park, when they get out and I lose their Bluetooth signal it automatically switches back to my tablet. Pretty painless, easily less than 2 minutes to stop, put car in park, pair the phone, and be driving again.

I might get 1 request a month to do this on short rides unless it is spring break, and actually offer it on long rides. Most people that pair their phone tip very well making it worth the extra minute or so it took to do.

I like all music so I don't care what they listen to.


----------



## tothebeach2024 (Sep 25, 2019)

PAX who aren't on the curb and ready to go. Usually makes me drive off and wait for the no show fee.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1. Keeping me waiting.
> 2..Moving jobs.
> 3. Keeping me waiting.
> 4. Eating in the car.
> ...


I am less irritated by the waiting than I used to be, now that we get paid for the wait from the third minute onwards. What irritates me more is when they say, "Sorry for keeping you waiting". Which they are not, otherwise they wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Personal Hygiene!!!
breath or body it doesn’t matter. I still remember this 60-70+ something couple from Vermont 3 years ago. The man smelled like rotting flesh. I’m not exaggerating or being sarcastic. He literally smelled like a decomposing body! That was the longest 15 minute drive in my life. I rolled my window but I still smelled it. When he peeled his body off of my backseat it lingered. I had to spray it down real good. It was like Dexter trying to cover up a murder.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

UberApfel said:


> Pet peeves (automatic 1-stars)... when (any combination of the following);
> 
> they're late after I've driven 15 minutes [and they have a live gps of my location]
> they walk out at 4:30 after arrival
> ...


What does it matter what "her" name is when she's probably not the account holder anyway?


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Pet peeves aye,

-riders who put luggage on the back seats, put them in the boot, 
-riders that won’t cross the road, they will look directly at you, and claim to not have seen you,
-illegal pickup locations, one lane roads, on the corner. No stopping zones. Anywhere I cannot stop, as I know they will make me wait, (I’m lucky I know every street/building/carpark so I don’t even accept any of these trips) 
-riders that ring, I cannot answer, 
-riders that txt, I can’t txt back. 
-can I fit 5? Nope, 4 is maximum. 
-can we fit 4? Last driver said no, yes that’s ok
-do we have to wear masks? Nope, not at all, been covid free for 6months now, not a requirement. 
-Uber selfie,
- Uber more requests than usual area(I don’t care)
-Uber momentum points, ( I don’t care)
I can fit thousands,


Drivers Why don’t you have a mini vacuum in your car? Yes it’s annoying to have fur, hair everywhere, but having your own vacuum in your car, saves time and money, we don’t get pets anymore as riders have to request Uberpet, it’s a higher fare, 

I don’t have the Bluetooth issue, as my stereo doesn’t have it, or a aux cable, it also only has front speakers, stereo sounds bad loud, I am thinking of upgrading though, i don’t mind the aux cable,giving to riders, life’s not that boring,


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Last year pre-pandemic I let a young person connect to my Bluetooth.

He played music for a while at first, but after a few songs it went silent. I could see the light emitting from his screen in the dark throughout the ride, but no sound.

It wasn't until a while later that I noticed the display on my dash showed some sort of ******* video title from the Bluetooth connection.

Not sure how many pax in between noticed it


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Personal Hygiene!!!
> breath or body it doesn't matter. I still remember this 60-70+ something couple from Vermont 3 years ago. The man smelled like rotting flesh. I'm not exaggerating or being sarcastic. He literally smelled like a decomposing body! That was the longest 15 minute drive in my life. I rolled my window but I still smelled it. When he peeled his body off of my backseat it lingered. I had to spray it down real good. It was like Dexter trying to cover up a murder.


We have a sizable population of refugees here from Congo. I have spoken to many of them, also worked with a guy for two years. Interesting and smart people, always multilingual. (Normally 4-5 languages.) I spent 4 years in Nigeria so I can get some great conversations going. They are usually quite neat and tidy, not stinky. Picked up two the other day, probably the most intense, reeking body odor I have ever smelled, definitely the worst ever in my car. It was a deep, intense stench of b.o. and African food. Man, my eyes were watering. The smell lingered in my car for hours, even after driving with all windows down and wiping everything off with alcohol wipes.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> We have a sizable population of refugees here from Congo. I spent 4 years in Nigeria so I can get some great conversations going.


The concept that many Westerners have of Africa is worthy of note. Many of them seem to think that in Africa, you have a few million Arabs in the North, you have South Africa in the South and in between, the rest is NIGERIA. This is sad, especially given the nature of The Capital of Your Nation.

If you want to make a West African guy angry, especially a Ghanaian, call him a Nigerian. A Ghanaian will use the name "Babatunde" with the same derision that a more informed Proud Boy might use "Abdullah" or a Progressive might use "Ivan".

My cab company had a large number of Ghanaian drivers. When I was an official of that company, those drivers used to make a joke that more people in Ghana knew who I was than knew who Kwame Nkrumah was. The funny thing was that this joke was not lost on me because I know who Kwame Nkrumah was.

If I get customers here from Francophone Africa, they always seem more taken aback than other Francophones when I speak French to them. We get to the destination and I say:

"_C'est drette icitte qui vous-autres voudriez débarquer?_" It seems more to be the "funny dialect" that surprises them. Most of them have heard the various dialects of French, even the Québec, but few have heard the Cajun. Most do not know that it exists. If it is not too far along in the trip, I will have the time to inform them that the dialect is more preserved in the music than anything else. I can then tell them about Cajun musicians to whom they can listen. A couple from Rwanda did ask for my AUX cord so that they could search it on YouTube and play it on my radio. It was a long trip to the Virginia exurbs, so we listened to Beausoleil, Les Frères Balfa, Yvette Landry and Lost Bayou Ramblers all the way out there.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I dunno, when I hear Africa this plays in my head


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

I've never received a request to use my Bluetooth, and if I did, I would probably decline. I do keep a lightning charging cord in the back, and it gets used regularly. Only request I've ever had for music was a group of guys wanted to listen to a particular song. Since I have Spotify running while I drive, I found their song quickly and played it for them. They were happy and I went back to my normal playlist of 70s rock classics.

My biggest pet peeves are smelly people of any kind and eaters. Not crazy about pet rides, but they are very rare and I lay out a blanket before they get in. The inconvenience is after the trip, I need to log off and use the lint roller all over to keep the area clean. I do not look forward to them.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> I dunno, when I hear Africa this plays in my head


I tend to just play Sade, i have 90 min playlist, just keep looping it.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

‘Where are you?’

I’m right where the damn pin is, where TF are you.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

SleelWheels said:


> 'Where are you?'
> 
> I'm right where the damn pin is, where TF are you.


The worst are the "looking for you" and "I'm here" preset messages, when they are nowhere in sight 360° around from the pickup pin. I mean, where exactly is "here"??? "Oh, sorry, I was waiting for the elevator, teeheehee"

And the "be right there" followed by four and a half minutes of wait and showing up just before I can get my cancel fee.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Prawn Connery said:


> The worst are the "looking for you" and "I'm here" preset messages, when they are nowhere in sight 360° around from the pickup pin. I mean, where exactly is "here"??? "Oh, sorry, I was waiting for the elevator, teeheehee"
> 
> And the "be right there" followed by four and a half minutes of wait and showing up just before I can get my cancel fee.


it can't be worse than "it is ok if you wait while I finish my smoke?"...


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Ok so we're not even a week into the new year, 2021 and yet....I have certain pet peeves already grating on my nerves, such as pax who:
> 
> 1) badger me to connect to my bluetooth, which elicits a matter of fact "no", because I dont have time to pull over, disconnect my phone, pair theirs, then have to stop re pair mine after the ride, etc.
> 
> ...


I only have two, anything else is just annoyance: waiting. At all. Be at the curb; and finishing the smoke as you get in the car


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

#1husler said:


> it can't be worse than "it is ok if you wait while I finish my smoke?"...


I dunno, I'd probably say, "sure, whatever" to that one. But when I start getting all the "Where are you!?" kinds of messages I usually just cancel, (and quite often collect the cancel fee because they start accusing me of going to the wrong place after I've already waited 4 minutes and 30 seconds). Not worth getting downrated by paxholes who can't figure out how to use the app and bringing that negativity into my car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberApfel said:


> she goes out of her way to check the license plate


I coach my riders, especially women, that the license plate is the one thing they should *always* check. Fortunately we have front license plates here, so it's easier.

My pet peeves? When my Significant Other says on the weekend "I'm going in to the office today." Not because I'm going to miss my S.O. It's because it means it'll happen some time around 4 or 5 PM. And I'd rather go back to playing a computer game than going out to lunch at 3:30 in the afternoon.

Well, you did ask about pet peeves concerning riders. (Haha)


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

One thing I truly can't stand are the short rides that make you wait.

Everyone hates the short ride, but in the city I drive in I wouldn't mind them too much as long as the pickup time isn't more than maybe two or three minutes max.

But I hate them because it seems like about half the time, they are never out and ready, and often make you wait 1 minute and 59 seconds before they pop out. So we're talking about $3.75, or $4.50 with drive pass (at 100% AR, or $4.00 at 50% AR) for what is an likely going to cost about an average of 10 minutes of time, upwards of 12-13.

I just had one idiot come out of a store half a minute after waiting, asking me to wait for his sandwich to be made. I asked why he didn't order the ride after the sandwich was made and he said "well you're supposed to wait up to 5 minutes". Just a clear sign that the person doesn't respect anybody else's time or anything else. Instant cancel on principle, even though business-wise it is probably better to just wait a few minutes and either cancel at 5 minutes or finish the ride.

This decision ended up costing me about 5 minutes, and $0.50. I think I hate this more than smelly street tweekers. If I turn down the ride, it costs me $0.50 with drive pass, but no time. It's always a gamble on whether to just get it over with and hope the person is ready and throw a quick $4-4.50 in the balance, or be annoyed


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

UberApfel said:


> Pet peeves (automatic 1-stars)... when (any combination of the following);
> 
> they're late after I've driven 15 minutes [and they have a live gps of my location]
> they walk out at 4:30 after arrival
> ...


I get this with mostly female college pax at night (because, apparently, someone else might be driving my car make, model, color and plate number. Better safe then sorry, you know.

Pax Karen: "who are you picking up for?"

Me: "youuuuuuu".

Pax travel companion Madison: "hey, like, are you here for Karen?"

Pax Karen: Madison!, shhhh, (hushed voice) are you arent suppose to tell him....

Pax Karen: "who are picking up for?"


----------



## Phatdollar (Dec 6, 2020)

Pax slamming my car door!!!!

Pulling up to the stop and pax sitting there finishing their text or taking their time gathering their belongings to get out


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Obese pax who pretty much need the jaws of life to get in my car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SleelWheels said:


> Obese pax who pretty much need the jaws of life to get in my car.


If you would stop driving one of these:










............and invest in one of these:










You might not have that problem.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Ahhh, what I'd do for most of those pet peeves right now. They annoyed me before the pandemic, now it would be a welcomed change of pace. 

2020 and 2021 pet peeves - pings south of 4.6*, 20+ minutes to the pick up, double the miles (and tolls) for half the pay, and seldom any tips. 

Eats is picking up again, of course it's going to be raining for the next few days and I don't like driving cold and soggy 😕


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you would stop driving one of these:
> 
> View attachment 556027
> 
> ...










Uh, I'd have to invest in one of these bro.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> View attachment 556031
> Uh, I'd have to invest in one of these bro.


I have a photo of me standing in front of one of those. The top of my head comes up to the hubcap.

The picture was taken in one of the tar sands mines that are north of Fort McMurray.


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

The uber ceo was questioned why they don't have more benefits and job security for drivers and responded with something like "if drivers need more money they can do some insta cart hustling".
If I see grocery store Walmart pickup I have no regrets about canceling because, "if you need groceries you can order from instacart, thx bye"


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> What does it matter what "her" name is when she's probably not the account holder anyway?


"WHAAAT'S may NAAAAAME?!"

"Hon, if you're too drunk to remember your own name, you're too drunk to get in my car."

[Cancel]


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Pax who cant/dont close the car door.

Pax who cant/dont close the car door.


foreverct said:


> The uber ceo was questioned why they don't have more benefits and job security for drivers and responded with something like "if drivers need more money they can do some insta cart hustling".
> If I see grocery store Walmart pickup I have no regrets about canceling because, "if you need groceries you can order from instacart, thx bye"


I've encountered pax who try to do a Walmart run as multi-stop/round trip, I cancell that immediately I sniff it out.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> "well you're supposed to wait up to 5 minutes".


I remember picking up a couple of women a year or so ago. They were ready to go when I rolled up.

Woman #1: They got here so quickly!

Woman #2: Yeah, they're everywhere. I learned that you need to be ready before you request the trip.

So yeah, riders are sometimes capable of learning how it's supposed to work.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Wrong.

All pax are trash!!


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

How long have you been waiting, My app showed you 5 minutes away sorry about that.
I'll tip you on the app. 
Theres only 5 of us and were only going a couple miles, we can sit on laps. 
Can we stop at Popeyes, I like to get a bucket of fresh cooked chicken,it'll only be a few minutes.
Do you want something from 7 11 while i run in, I'll be right out.
Can you get me beer i forgot my I.D.
Can i add a stop an hour away from my original destination. 
Can we stop and pick up my friends, but I dont know how to add a stop, could you do it for me while your driving.
Don't worry, I never throw up when I drink.
Can i smoke if I hang my head out the window.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Merc49 said:


> Can i add a stop an hour away from my original destination.


Yes and I recommend it if it is a surge ride


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> Can i smoke if I hang my head out the window.


I haven't had that one, but an ex of mine was so attached to smoking that when we'd be driving in a rental car, they'd hold a lit cigarette out the window.

And then wondered why the filter would burn, when we were going 60 mph. LOL


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's a new one: ghetto gigolos have full on phone sex with random out of state girls - on speakerphone - in the back seat, including GRAPHIC descriptions of what's going to get sucked on etc, and including exchanging photos and videos during the call (thankfully no photos or videos were filmed during the trip.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Ok so we're not even a week into the new year, 2021 and yet....I have certain pet peeves already grating on my nerves, such as pax who:
> 
> 1) badger me to connect to my bluetooth, which elicits a matter of fact "no", because I dont have time to pull over, disconnect my phone, pair theirs, then have to stop re pair mine after the ride, etc.
> 
> ...


The last bluetooth request I had.....

Dude: Can I hook up to your bluetooth?

Me: Well, here is the thing (we're already driving to their next bar hop location).... (I slowly lower the radio volume of whatever is playing).... It's a bit of a process to hook up your phone to my car....(pause).... We have to stop the car ....(pause)....means pulling over ....(pause).... we then have to fiddle with hooking you up that's going to take 2-3 minutes to accomplish ....(pause)....and then how do I know if your music isn't crap? ....(pause).... Oh look, we're pulling up to your drop location now.

Yea, was like a 2 minute drive.

Seriously, < 5 minutes not hooking you up. Hell not even getting the Aux out for that short. The last time I hooked a dude up he claimed to be an EDM producer and had just finished mixing a song. Asked if we could hear it. That peaked my interest enough and was a 30 minute drive anyway.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Me: Well, here is the thing (we're already driving to their next bar hop location)....


Yeah, sometimes I just think to myself "Seriously, you really have to entertained every minute of the day, don't you?"

Of course I don't say that. Instead, it's something more along the lines of "No, sorry. We just don't have time."

And I don't even have an aux cord. I didn't even know what that jack was for on my car system until I started driving for Uber.

Most of them are happy just to plug their iPhones into the charger for the two or three minutes they're in the car. And it's *always* an iPhone, for some reason.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Most of them are happy just to plug their iPhones into the charger for the two or three minutes they're in the car. And it's *always* an iPhone, for some reason.


So true. They get excited and are grateful because I keep an Apple lightning cord sticking out on the floor in the back, but not once have they ever said that's not the cord they need. I use a USB-C cord for my Samsung which I would be glad to hand them if they needed it, but they only charge iPhones for some reason. I thought I was the only one who noticed that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Midnightrambler said:


> I use a USB-C cord for my Samsung which I would be glad to hand them if they needed it


Yeah, I think I've had about two times in 900+ trips when someone wanted the USB-C cord that's usually plugged into my LG phone.

iPhone users just assume everyone else has an iPhone. A cousin of mine recently suggested we do a FaceTime meeting. No, that's not going to work...


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

I do


Classified said:


> Pet peeves aye,
> 
> -riders who put luggage on the back seats, put them in the boot,
> -riders that won't cross the road, they will look directly at you, and claim to not have seen you,
> ...


 I mind. ....I hate Rap and C&W....silence is golden


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

UberApfel said:


> Pet peeves (automatic 1-stars)... when (any combination of the following);
> 
> they're late after I've driven 15 minutes [and they have a live gps of my location]
> they walk out at 4:30 after arrival
> ...


Lol...like last night got a call to a beauty salon called the Sip and Blow to pick up a beauty queen who had just had her weave done and it was pouring down rain when I arrived and I pulled into the spot in front and the pax calls me from the front door and asks me if I can get closer...I told her to mive and I would drive thru the front door for her


----------



## .226445 (11 mo ago)

SleelWheels said:


> Obese pax who pretty much need the jaws of life to get in my car.


This is messed up over the last year I’ve gained 200 pounds making me over 700 pounds. I need help getting In and out of Uber vehicles but it is not fair for people to discriminate against me because I’m so big


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Fat2fatter said:


> This is messed up over the last year I’ve gained 200 pounds making me over 700 pounds. I need help getting In and out of Uber vehicles but it is not fair for people to discriminate against me because I’m so big


@Fat2fatter, I hear you...and dont condone the kind of body shaming which goes on UP. I've learned to do better with respecting persons bodies, and hope other members can do the same.


----------

